# Coffee not grinding



## MissyDissy (Apr 1, 2020)

Our Mahlkönig Vario Home was struggling a bit when used. So we took it apart and gave it a good cleaning. We couldn't visually see anything wrong.

Now it's assembled - but when we put coffee beans in and turn it on, the machine is not grinding the coffee beans. Everything appears to be working, the motor sounds better than ever. But it simply doesn't feed the beans into the system. We have tried giving them a gentle squeeze but to no avail.

We are desperate for a cup of morning coffee...Does anybody have any ideas that could help us?


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Turn it on and wind the adjuster out courser until it picks up beans, then back finer?


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

@MissyDissy

If you have unscrewed the whole assembly when cleaning you probably have the silver adjustment ring that screws into the brass ring too far open... when it is screwed in from memory there are about 1-2 threads showing above brass ring when screwed almost fully into brass ring. At that point you can manually spin the burrs so they are touching then back off a bit, then use you red factory marks to line up. Watch this video it may give you some idea.


----------



## MissyDissy (Apr 1, 2020)

Thanks a lot, I'll try that!


----------

